# Infected Hang Nail? Natural way to cure it?



## stayo22 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just wondering if you natural minded mammas have cured/or know how to cure an infected hang nail?

The side of my finger is puffy and alittle clear pus comes out if I push hard on it. (Icky, I know!)

Thanks!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Soak in hot water for 20 minutes, several times a day. Add Epsom salts to the water if you have them.


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe dabbing a little tea tree oil on would help too. I second the soaking.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
Soak in hot water for 20 minutes, several times a day. Add Epsom salts to the water if you have them.









: Salt water soaks have miraculously cleared up a couple nasty looking hangnails that I had with only a few soaks. I just used regular table salt. About 1/4 to 1/2 tsp per cup of warm (as hot as you can stand) water.


----------

